# villagers that moved out that we want back.



## Frisk999 (Oct 4, 2017)

not going back
T-bone
Cobb
Flip
sandy

Yes I want back
Peck
Drake
(starter) Bob
(starter) victoria
Diva
(starter) Skye
that random chrissy
Kabuki
Kyle
Ankha
June
Samson
Amelia
Blaire


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 4, 2017)

I definitely want Dizzy back in town. After 2 years of playing this town, I've made preparations to invite him in maybe next week... i'm scared because I have 4 characters and can't plot reset, but I think I put down enough paths to force him into my old villager's spot. I also want Static in my 2nd town. 

I have never let go of a villager who I had the slightest chance I'd want back though. If they moved out it was because of a mistake or because I reset my town.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 9, 2017)

In the Gamecube version, I want Chevre back 
In ACNL I kind of want Peck back, but now I don't feel like switching someone else out.


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 10, 2017)

Erik moved out unexpectedly in my first town - it'd be nice to have him back.


----------



## Jhin (Oct 10, 2017)

Got lucky and got Francine in my campsite... she moved out when I forgot to play the game for a week


----------



## Sloom (Oct 12, 2017)

I really want Kiki back, as she is my favourite villager in the game. But after resetting, I've just decided not to take her back. As much as I love her and would love to have her in my town, she doesn't really fit with the theme I'm going with at all, so I'm just going to have to live with seeing other people having her and being jealous.


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 12, 2017)

Kabuki, Molly (((, Boomer maybe, probably others
I have a lot but yeah


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 15, 2017)

Flo. Flo x1000. Please come back my beautiful uchi.


----------



## Toot (Oct 16, 2017)

Wolfgang and Freya left me. Sad times


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 16, 2017)

bluebear


----------



## ashlif (Oct 16, 2017)

Molly and O'Hare I would 10,000x have back in my town. They were so great to have in town. Too bad I decided to replace them with dreamies that I didn't really enjoy all too much.


----------



## Whisboi (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't really miss anyone who moved, but I do miss my original villagers from my very first town before I restarted. Zell, Felicity, Tia, Jacques, and Dizzy immediately come to mind!


----------



## i love to sin (Oct 22, 2017)

I miss Diana


----------



## TangyHeart (Oct 22, 2017)

I want back:
TANGY
Marshal (he moved to my bro's town so it's ok)
Deirdre
Filbert (also to my bro's town)

If I think of any more I'll post them here


----------



## Nightstar (Oct 22, 2017)

I've had several move out that broke my heart :C But these are the ones I always want back. 
Bianca
Colton
Kiki


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 23, 2017)

accidentally lost Lolly
and Drago, during my time travelling experimentation while learning how to do it right,
would definitely take them back.  Lolly was particularly tough to swallow, but Fauna turned out to be a wonderful replacement.

let Olaf move out, he was terrible.
I also let Gaston move out, although i kinda liked him actually but his house was just too horrendous looking so i let him slide on out...

Sly's on the clock tho, not sure how much longer i'll keep him around....


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 27, 2017)

ankha moved out of my town and moved to my brothers friends town. I hope when she moves out he'll give her back to me.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 28, 2017)

Marshal and Punchy. I went on hiatus and didn't know what method to use when coming back and they were gone. The longer explanation is that I left for around a month, came back, saw Marshal gone, was too upset to keep playing, came back like a year later, and saw Punchy was gone too. It just had to be my two favorite villagers, but thankfully Filbert was still there, who was also one of my favorites.


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 28, 2017)

I. WANT. FANG. BACK. I legitimately cried when Isabelle told me. Cherry was a nice replacement, but to add insult to injury, I never even got his picture! D,X


----------



## Weiland (Oct 28, 2017)

LillyofVadness said:


> Flo. Flo x1000. Please come back my beautiful uchi.



Flo is my best female friend in ACNL. She's a goddess. 

I also really want Buzz, Chuck and Friga (although I have her in my ACNL town along with her amiibo) all in my Gamecube town again. I miss them so terribly.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Oct 29, 2017)

Weiland said:


> Flo is my best female friend in ACNL. She's a goddess.
> 
> I also really want Buzz, Chuck and Friga (although I have her in my ACNL town along with her amiibo) all in my Gamecube town again. I miss them so terribly.



Yes. Flo is perfection. And so many people hate her it's sad.
I have Friga too! And Aurora. I'm a bit of a penguin fan, hehe.


----------



## Boundingfeather (Oct 29, 2017)

Freya and Marshall were some of my favorites and I miss them, but at least I snagged their pics before they moved out. Who I didn't get pics of were Shari and Queenie


----------



## noxephi (Oct 29, 2017)

Cherry and Freya. I miss them


----------



## splendidsplendoras (Oct 29, 2017)

Annalisa just moved out of my town, and I barely had any notice to change her mind.
Super sad, she was one of the originals in my town.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 1, 2017)

I would like Kabuki back and maybe Snake. They moved out from tt mistakes. I also got Fang in a trade, but for some reason he only stayed in my town for a few days and randomly left. I never had a wolf before and didn't really get to know this one.


----------



## Starrynight44 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was playing a different game so i didn't open new leaf for a couple of days, So i time traveled like two days back (idk its hard for me to skip even one day) and lost deirdre, And then wart jr just left suddenly i miss them, Now i have olaf and charlise extremely close my house.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Nov 5, 2017)

Flora! My pinky friend! I know Gladys is the same personality but it's not the same.
I adore my Gladys though.


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 10, 2017)

Clyde.. He was the longest lasting starter villager I had.
I would love to get Molly back, but I have two normal villagers already.


----------



## Fandabidozi (Nov 10, 2017)

I had one moving out disaster after another last year: Mint, Bob, Curlos, Frita and Anchovy all moved out.
I don?t have Amiibo cards for any of them but I do have Sanrio cards so thats been a silver lining.


----------



## Amazing Mayor (Nov 10, 2017)

Filbert and Cherry


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 15, 2017)

I don't really want him back, but I do miss Henry. He was my first smug


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 17, 2017)

I'll always yearn for the day I get to see my sweet Moose and Lobo again.


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 18, 2017)

I had all my dreamie villagers before. Lost half of them because even if I didn't play my game for 1-3 days, they would move. It seems not as easy to lose villagers since the amiibo update, THANK GOD. I have almost all them back. I still need Anhka, Cally, and Chief back. Iggly is a new dreamie. I replace Iggly with Aurora. Iggly is just so cute.


----------



## gingaus (Mar 30, 2018)

hello ! i wish pietro and mabel forever lived in all of my villages, forever and ever and _ever_


----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 30, 2018)

Grizzly moved out of my town and I want him back. I had him move out because he was in the wrong place in my town. I'll have to move out Roscoe too because he moved into the wrong place too. I love him a lot as well, but dang he ruined a little chunk of my town.


----------



## Zelda5820 (Mar 30, 2018)

Peewee, and he will be back tomorrow when his amiibo card arrives


----------



## Pop-tart (Mar 30, 2018)

pls come back home mira :'(


----------



## John Wick (Mar 31, 2018)

Absolutely none. 

They are gone for a reason. 
Plus I can just amiibo in who I want.


----------



## glasspandabear (Apr 1, 2018)

In my GameCube town, I really miss Sue E. and Blaire after they moved out.  
In New Leaf, I would love to have Fang back. He's one of my favorite villagers and I miss him and his "cha-chomp" very much.


----------



## Lenndrix (Apr 10, 2018)

Lolly was an original villager in my town but her house was in the way of the perfect spot for a bridge. At the time, I was obsessed with getting the outside of my town to be perfect pwp wise since the last time I played (a couple years ago) I didn't really have any clue as to what to do with pwps. She was always sweet to me but she really got mushy with me as she left (I saved her farewell note. It was really very sweet...) Instantly I regretted letting her go. Now I see her every day on Main Street, but I can't wait until I don't...

Don't worry, Lolly! King Bob's a-coming for you! And once I get you back Im never letting you leave again!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lolly was an original villager in my town but her house was in the way of the perfect spot for a bridge. At the time, I was obsessed with getting the outside of my town to be perfect pwp wise since the last time I played (a couple years ago) I didn't really have any clue as to what to do with pwps. She was always sweet to me but she really got mushy with me as she left (I saved her farewell note. It was really very sweet...) Instantly I regretted letting her go. Now I see her every day on Main Street, but I can't wait until I don't...

Don't worry, Lolly! King Bob's a-coming for you! And once I get you back Im never letting you leave again!!!


----------



## betta (Apr 14, 2018)

this is why amiibo cards exist lmfao so you can keep the villagers you want forever >;}


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 14, 2018)

Robin, Coco, that’s really it. Both moved because of unfortunate time travel...


----------



## deuces (May 3, 2018)

ROONEY. i dont have his card and i dont feel like paying TBT to get him back 
but im so sad hes literally my favorite character in the series and its my fault he left lmao i thought since he kept asking to leave he hated me so i was like FINE GO then cried for two hours
im such a baby omfg

- - - Post Merge - - -

ROONEY. i dont have his card and i dont feel like paying TBT to get him back 
but im so sad hes literally my favorite character in the series and its my fault he left lmao i thought since he kept asking to leave he hated me so i was like FINE GO then cried for two hours
im such a baby omfg


----------

